

Ditto: 3D virtual try-on - dsrguru
http://blog.ditto.com/2013/10/our-secrets-out-how-our-cutting-edge.html

======
michaelbuckbee
Really smart that they used a card as a sizing gauge. Reminds me of geologists
and their putting pennies in pictures as a reference.

~~~
ivanca
Cards have different sizes though. I think a one dollar bill might be better
for this.

~~~
DanitaBaires
I think it would be better if it's something international.

~~~
dualogy
Like it or not, a 1$ bill certainly _is_ "something international" ;)

~~~
arnarbi
No, not at all. I'd be hard pressed to get a hold of one where I lived in
Sweden. Yes, I could go to the bank and get $20 or $100. I have a stack of
standard sized cards in my pocket.

~~~
dualogy
Well you'd also be hard-pressed to get ahold of a can of Coke in North Korea
but it's still "something international" ;)

------
flashahhahh
Love this feature. I've seen something similar to it from Raen
[http://raen.com/shop/sunglasses/castor/](http://raen.com/shop/sunglasses/castor/)

Does someone have a recommendation regarding steps to setup up something
similar for footwear? I understand this would have to be done with some
augmented app as tilting your desktop or laptop camera to shine on your feet
is a bit awkward.

Would both of these features just be utilizing
[http://fitlive.youarethemodel.com/](http://fitlive.youarethemodel.com/)
[http://fitmetrix.youarethemodel.com/](http://fitmetrix.youarethemodel.com/)

edit* added reference to youarethemodel API.

------
nthitz
Pretty cool! I imagine you may have better retention if you allow users to see
the result without having to create an account

------
kate_doerksen
Hi guys, I'm the cofounder/ceo of DITTO. Glad you guys like it! Put it on here
to get to get some feedback so please let me know if you have any other
comments/suggestions. FYI: We tested everything from dollars to cards for the
scale and cards tested much higher and people usually have them handy. Also we
did test not forcing an account but the emails we get are valuable enough to
lose some people. Thanks again for the helpful feedback!

~~~
NotHereNotThere
Any idea why I'm not being asked to take a picture with the card?

I created a "ditto" 3 times, and it always does the first 2 steps (place face
in circle, then turn head left/right).

After that it just creates the ditto, and it seems the glasses are always too
big or too small. Am I missing something?

~~~
kate_doerksen
Ahh, we are AB testing whether to do the Add Scale step in the flow or on the
product page. You can find it if you scroll down a product page. The results
are in and it's better to do it in the initial flow so in a week or two, that
will be back in the original flow for all.

------
amwelles
Is there a final video of the example given? I see it all the way up to the
mesh with the glasses, but after that, it's just still shots.

------
davesque
Neat project. However, I wish you'd require something other than my driver's
license. It makes me uncomfortable to give over an image of something that
contains a lot of important personal information on it.

~~~
dsrguru
DITTO engineer here. No need to use your driver's license. Any standard-size
card should work.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/IEC_7810#ID-1](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/IEC_7810#ID-1)

~~~
vernie
This looks great, but why isn't there high res video of the final comp?

